# Post your flyer designs!



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 11, 2009)

So, we've got a few shows booked that I have to make the flyer for. We usually have really funny flyers, but for some reason I can not come up with any ideas. I was going to do a biker jacket, opened with the info on the t-shirt underneath, but it didn't turn out so well. I just need some inspiration! Post some of your old flyers, and i'll find some of ours....like our Devil In Drag flyer, and Zakk Wylde guitar neck penis flyer.


----------



## ZXIIIT (Feb 11, 2009)

This a local band I know, the flyers are pretty interesting
http://manganista.com/graphics/travis_OConnels.gif

They have a different "figure" for every show.

This is one of my bands flyers.





Band promo flyer (modeled after a porn DVD)


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 14, 2009)

I went with an old flyer graphic


----------



## hufschmid (Feb 14, 2009)

I took my logos off because i'm not posting this to promote anything really but because the topic came up, I tought I would post it because in my opinion this is one of the best flyers design I came up with a friend of mine....

Simple and elegant.... Thats all it needs really...


----------



## Alekke (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Feb 18, 2009)

Hahahaha......we can't put flyers in Hot Topic anymore. Apparently they can sell t-shirts with blood and guts, and pentagrams, and inverted crosses, and even a shirt with a leprecaun shitting a rainbow into a pot. But the flyer I posted above is TOO Vulgar!


----------



## Vairocarnal (Feb 27, 2009)

I've got a few flyers in my gallery but I'm not sure how to post 'em so instead I will reference my gallery: Sevenstring.org - Vairocarnal's Album: Flyers from Shows


----------



## Meldville (Feb 27, 2009)

Here are a few I've done over the years


----------



## robotsatemygma (Mar 2, 2009)

When in doubt, use R. Crumb or Frazetta art. 

I'm to lazy to post them individually, but check out my bands picture section on myspace. It has a folder just of our old flyers.

PYGAR on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads


----------



## ssskai (Mar 30, 2009)




----------

